# Twitter Anzeige via jQuery



## SpecialF109 (8. Okt 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen

ich habe hier folgenden JS Script der meine Tweets anzeigen soll:


```
(function($) {
 
  $.fn.tweet = function(o){
	var s = {
  	username: ["IT_Center_Neuss"],          	// [string]   required, unless you want to display our tweets. :) it can be an array, just do ["username1","username2","etc"]
  	list: null,                          	//[string]   optional name of list belonging to username
  	avatar_size: null,                  	// [integer]  height and width of avatar if displayed (48px max)
  	count: 3,                           	// [integer]  how many tweets to display?
  	intro_text: null,                   	// [string]   do you want text BEFORE your your tweets?
  	outro_text: null,                   	// [string]   do you want text AFTER your tweets?
  	join_text:  null,                   	// [string]   optional text in between date and tweet, try setting to "auto"
  	auto_join_text_default: "i said,",  	// [string]   auto text for non verb: "i said" bullocks
  	auto_join_text_ed: "i",             	// [string]   auto text for past tense: "i" surfed
  	auto_join_text_ing: "i am",         	// [string]   auto tense for present tense: "i was" surfing
  	auto_join_text_reply: "i replied to",   // [string]   auto tense for replies: "i replied to" @someone "with"
  	auto_join_text_url: "i was looking at", // [string]   auto tense for urls: "i was looking at" http:...
  	loading_text: null,                 	// [string]   optional loading text, displayed while tweets load
  	query: null,                        	// [string]   optional search query
  	refresh_interval: null              	// [integer]  optional number of seconds after which to reload tweets
	};
	
	if(o) $.extend(s, o);
	
	$.fn.extend({
  	linkUrl: function() {
    	var returning = [];
    	var regexp = /((ftp|http|https):\/\/(\w+:{0,1}\w*@)?(\S+)(:[0-9]+)?(\/|\/([\w#!:.?+=&%@!\-\/]))?)/gi;
    	this.each(function() {
      	returning.push(this.replace(regexp,"<a href=\"$1\">$1</a>"));
    	});
    	return $(returning);
  	},
  	linkUser: function() {
    	var returning = [];
    	var regexp = /[\@]+([A-Za-z0-9-_]+)/gi;
    	this.each(function() {
      	returning.push(this.replace(regexp,"<a href=\"http://twitter.com/$1\">@$1</a>"));
    	});
    	return $(returning);
  	},
  	linkHash: function() {
    	var returning = [];
    	var regexp = /(?:^| )[\#]+([A-Za-z0-9-_]+)/gi;
    	this.each(function() {
      	returning.push(this.replace(regexp, ' <a href="http://search.twitter.com/search?q=&tag=$1&lang=all&from='+s.username.join("%2BOR%2B")+'">#$1</a>'));
    	});
    	return $(returning);
  	},
  	capAwesome: function() {
    	var returning = [];
    	this.each(function() {
      	returning.push(this.replace(/\b(awesome)\b/gi, '<span class="awesome">$1</span>'));
    	});
    	return $(returning);
  	},
  	capEpic: function() {
    	var returning = [];
    	this.each(function() {
      	returning.push(this.replace(/\b(epic)\b/gi, '<span class="epic">$1</span>'));
    	});
    	return $(returning);
  	},
  	makeHeart: function() {
    	var returning = [];
    	this.each(function() {
      	returning.push(this.replace(/(&lt;)+[3]/gi, "<tt class='heart'>♥</tt>"));
    	});
    	return $(returning);
  	}
	});

	function parse_date(date_str) {
  	// The non-search twitter APIs return inconsistently-formatted dates, which Date.parse
  	// cannot handle in IE. We therefore perform the following transformation:
  	// "Wed Apr 29 08:53:31 +0000 2009" => "Wed, Apr 29 2009 08:53:31 +0000"
  	return Date.parse(date_str.replace(/^([a-z]{3})( [a-z]{3} \d\d?)(.*)( \d{4})$/i, '$1,$2$4$3'));
	}

	function relative_time(time_value) {
  	var parsed_date = parse_date(time_value);
  	var relative_to = (arguments.length > 1) ? arguments[1] : new Date();
  	var delta = parseInt((relative_to.getTime() - parsed_date) / 1000);
  	var r = '';
  	if (delta < 60) {
	r = delta + ' seconds ago';
  	} else if(delta < 120) {
	r = 'a minute ago';
  	} else if(delta < (45*60)) {
	r = (parseInt(delta / 60, 10)).toString() + ' minutes ago';
  	} else if(delta < (2*60*60)) {
	r = 'an hour ago';
  	} else if(delta < (24*60*60)) {
	r = '' + (parseInt(delta / 3600, 10)).toString() + ' hours ago';
  	} else if(delta < (48*60*60)) {
	r = 'a day ago';
  	} else {
	r = (parseInt(delta / 86400, 10)).toString() + ' days ago';
  	}
  	return 'about ' + r;
	}

	function build_url() {
  	var proto = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https:' : 'http:');
  	if (s.list) {
    	return proto+"//api.twitter.com/1/"+s.username[0]+"/lists/"+s.list+"/statuses.json?per_page="+s.count+"&callback=?";
  	} else if (s.query == null && s.username.length == 1) {
    	return proto+'//api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_name='+s.username[0]+'&count='+s.count+'&include_rts=1&callback=?';
  	} else {
    	var query = (s.query || 'from:'+s.username.join(' OR from:'));
    	return proto+'//search.twitter.com/search.json?&q='+encodeURIComponent(query)+'&rpp='+s.count+'&callback=?';
  	}
	}

	return this.each(function(i, widget){
  	var list = $('<ul class="tweet_list">').appendTo(widget);
  	var intro = '<p class="tweet_intro">'+s.intro_text+'</p>';
  	var outro = '<p class="tweet_outro">'+s.outro_text+'</p>';
  	var loading = $('<p class="loading">'+s.loading_text+'</p>');

  	if(typeof(s.username) == "string"){
    	s.username = [s.username];
  	}

  	if (s.loading_text) $(widget).append(loading);
  	$(widget).bind("load", function(){
    	$.getJSON(build_url(), function(data){
      	if (s.loading_text) loading.remove();
      	if (s.intro_text) list.before(intro);
      	list.empty();
      	var tweets = (data.results || data);
      	$.each(tweets, function(i,item){
        	// auto join text based on verb tense and content
        	if (s.join_text == "auto") {
          	if (item.text.match(/^(@([A-Za-z0-9-_]+)) .*/i)) {
            	var join_text = s.auto_join_text_reply;
          	} else if (item.text.match(/(^\w+:\/\/[A-Za-z0-9-_]+\.[A-Za-z0-9-_:%&\?\/.=]+) .*/i)) {
            	var join_text = s.auto_join_text_url;
          	} else if (item.text.match(/^((\w+ed)|just) .*/im)) {
            	var join_text = s.auto_join_text_ed;
          	} else if (item.text.match(/^(\w*ing) .*/i)) {
            	var join_text = s.auto_join_text_ing;
          	} else {
            	var join_text = s.auto_join_text_default;
          	}
        	} else {
          	var join_text = s.join_text;
        	};
   
        	var from_user = item.from_user || item.user.screen_name;
        	var profile_image_url = item.profile_image_url || item.user.profile_image_url;
        	var join_template = '<span class="tweet_join"> '+join_text+' </span>';
        	var join = ((s.join_text) ? join_template : ' ');
        	var avatar_template = '<a class="tweet_avatar" href="http://twitter.com/'+from_user+'"><img src="'+profile_image_url+'" height="'+s.avatar_size+'" width="'+s.avatar_size+'" alt="'+from_user+'\'s avatar" title="'+from_user+'\'s avatar" border="0"/></a>';
        	var avatar = (s.avatar_size ? avatar_template : '');
        	var date = '<span class="tweet_time"><a href="http://twitter.com/'+from_user+'/statuses/'+item.id+'" title="view tweet on twitter">'+relative_time(item.created_at)+'</a></span>';
        	var text = '<span class="tweet_text">' +$([item.text]).linkUrl().linkUser().linkHash().makeHeart().capAwesome().capEpic()[0]+ '</span>';
   
        	// until we create a template option, arrange the items below to alter a tweet's display.
        	list.append('<li>' + avatar + date + join + text + '</li>');
   
        	list.children('li:first').addClass('tweet_first');
        	list.children('li:odd').addClass('tweet_even');
        	list.children('li:even').addClass('tweet_odd');
      	});
      	if (s.outro_text) list.after(outro);
      	$(widget).trigger("loaded").trigger((tweets.length == 0 ? "empty" : "full"));
      	if (s.refresh_interval) {
        	window.setTimeout(function() { $(widget).trigger("load"); }, 1000 * s.refresh_interval);
      	};
    	});
  	}).trigger("load");
	});
  };
})(jQuery);
```

Doch wird im Moment nur angezeigt "4 hours ago" oder "5 min ago"
Möchte statt dessen aber ein komplettes Datum mit Zeit angezeigt bekommen in diesem Format: Freitag, 8. Oktober 2010 14:52


Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
Kenne mich mit JS nicht aus


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Okt 2010)

mit Java anscheinend auch nicht:

*JAVA != JAVA SCRIPT*


----------



## Marcinek (9. Okt 2010)

function relative_time(time_value) {

wird mit dem korrekten Datum gefüllt und wandelt es in das relative Datum.

Rufe die Methode nicht auf, sondern formatiere den input nach deinen wünschen.


----------

